# My dad pasted away



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

hello fellow 2coolers.....My dad pasted away today. He was my fishing and hunting buddy. I know he made it to heaven because of the man he was. A good father, husband, police officer for 40 years, i will miss him greatly.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, our condolences.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Condolences sent to U and Ur family. Ed and Denise


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

I am so sorry you lost your Dad. My prayers are with you and your family. God Bless you and know he is in a better place.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. May God bless you and your family in your time of grief. My prayers are with you.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Sorry for your loss cowboy prayers to you and the family!!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Sorry for your loss and may God comfort you during this time. Hang on to those wonderful memories as no one can ever take them away.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

God Bless your fanily. The pain will pass and those good memories will last forever.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Our prayers are with you Cowboy.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Sorry for your loss, I lost my father in December. My dad was only 42. It sounds like your father lived a very prosperous life. God speed to the other side.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

My condolences to you and your family. Always cherish those good times.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Prayers sent to you and your family.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Prayers sent. rs


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss, and condolences to you and your family....


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Sorry for your loss BEC. At least you know he is in a place where the best fishing takes place.


----------



## TXShooter (Aug 13, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.

Prayers sent for your family and friends.


----------



## aceman93 (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. I am sure he will be missed but remember we will all be together one day.


----------



## wingman (Dec 18, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. I lost my dad several years ago and it is always good to remember the good times with them. Wish your family comfort during this time.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. Remember the good times.


----------



## Shotgun Slim (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry for your loss BEC. I lost my Dad 4 years ago and feel your pain. Remember the good times. Prayers go out to you and yours.


----------



## Papasnbeer (Jun 8, 2007)

My condolences. God bless your family.


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

*sorry*



Fishin' Soldier said:


> Sorry for your loss, I lost my father in December. My dad was only 42. It sounds like your father lived a very prosperous life. God speed to the other side.


wayyyy too young....

sorry for you guys loss, i know its hard but celebrate the good times you had with them...


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

Sorry for your Loss. 
TRW


----------



## Sandollr's sis (Jun 21, 2009)

My deepest sympathy for your loss.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Lost mine when in was 36. Twenty years ago and it still hurts. Prayers for him and you.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Prayers sent to you and your family.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*prayers*

Prayers for you and your family. I'll say a special little prayer for you and yours in church. God bless.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

May god be with during these times.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm sure you miss him badly, and have the solace of knowing where he has gone, God bless you BEC, my thoughts and prayers to your family.
SS


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Life will not be the same. However, you will draw comfort in fond memories of times spent in the field. Thats the ones I remember the most. Prayers sent.


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

One tough thing to go through. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

my condolences to you and your family. Remember the good times you spent with your dad, those will stay with you a lifetime.


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Prayers to you and your family


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

thank you all for the kind words.....as i run thur the pictures of us fishing tears fill my eyes...how much would I give to go fishing with dad now....
this was my dad getting ready to go trolling...


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Condolences sent to you and your family


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

sorry for your loss, he sounds like a great guy/father. the best you can do is remember the good times and not dwell on his passing. death is apart of life.


----------



## JimmyS (May 19, 2005)

We are very sorry to hear this. Prayers for him and you and family sent.


----------



## Speckled Horn (Mar 5, 2006)

*Prayers for you!*

Condolences to you & your family on the passing of your fishing buddy. I pray that God gives you comfort in your time of grief.

God Bless,

Brad


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Your in our hearts and our prayers! Condolences to you and you family Cowboy. I know how you feel my Pop was my fishing buddy as well! I wish the best for you thru these hard times! Just go catch some more fish because that is what he would want you to do!God Bless You and Yours!


----------



## sawgrass (Jun 8, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.keep your head up and keep doing what yall did best.


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Poppahobbs*

Sorry for your Loss. Keep those memories they mean everything...


----------



## norman williams (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear that you lost your friend and father. prayers for you and your family


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*My Condolences*

My condolences and prayers on your fathers passing. May he RIP.

Dan


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm very sorry for y'alls loss, prayers sent.


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

My condolences to you and your family..... It's a tough blow for sure..

My Dad gave me the love of the outdoors and I miss him very much... It's been 10 years but sometimes it seems like yesterday..


----------

